# clé d'activation windows



## JChris64 (1 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, 
ayant récemment installé windows sur mon iMac via Boot Camp, j'ai voulu modifier la photo de fond d'écran mais cela m'est impossible du fait que je n'ai pas de clé windows.
lors de l'installation, j'avais bien pu modifier le fond d'écran à partir d'une photo.
cette fonction était donc limitée dans le temps? ( du genre, active pendant x jours sans clé )
-une clé est elle limitée à un seul ordi, ( je ne pense pas, sinon, on ne pourrait en acheter) car ma compagne vient juste d'acheter un nouveau portable? puis-je avoir sa clé éventuellement?

merci


----------



## maxou56 (1 Décembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> -une clé est elle limitée à un seul ordi, ( je ne pense pas, sinon, on ne pourrait en acheter)


Bonsoir,
Oui, on peut acheter des licences .



JChris64 a dit:


> car ma compagne vient juste d'acheter un nouveau portable? puis-je avoir sa clé éventuellement?


Normalement non


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> cette fonction était donc limitée dans le temps? ( du genre, active pendant x jours sans clé )


Oui, son utilisation dès le départ sans n° de licence est limitée dans le temps. Pour certaines versions, au bout de 180 jours, sans activation la version en cours de Windows sera encore plus bridée avec impossibilité de faire des réglages importants dans Paramètres et le Panneau de configuration et sera quasiment inexploitable !


JChris64 a dit:


> -une clé est elle limitée à un seul ordi, ( je ne pense pas, sinon, on ne pourrait en acheter)


Oui... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/store/b/windows?icid=MSCOM_QL_Windows ...et cela a toujours été ainsi.


JChris64 a dit:


> car ma compagne vient juste d'acheter un nouveau portable? puis-je avoir sa clé éventuellement?


Non, car il y a une vérification avec les serveurs de chez Microsoft pour valider la licence. Si elle est déjà utilisée, donc validée, ce sera un échec.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Décembre 2020)

Si tu as une ancienne clé windows 7, tu peux l’utiliser pour le 10. Par contre, je ne sais plus s’il y avait une action à faire pour qu’elle soit acceptée


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2020)

Officiellement, pour l'achat d'une licence valide, ça se passe ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/store/b/windows?icid=MSCOM_QL_Windows ...et c'est tout ce qu'il y a donné comme renseignement !


----------



## JChris64 (2 Décembre 2020)

merci pour ces infos.
je n'y connais rien d'ou ma question.
en fait, comme dit dans un autre post, windows me sert uniquement pour traiter mes photos.
Tant que cela fonctionnera, je resterai ainsi. Lorsque je devrais acheter un clé, bien sur que je le ferai en temps voulu


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> Tant que cela fonctionnera, je resterai ainsi. Lorsque je devrais acheter un clé, bien sur que je le ferai en temps voulu


Le souci est que plus le temps passe, plus les fonctions principales seront restreintes sans possibilité de faire des mises à jour, d'installer/désinstaller des logiciels. Bref, au bout d'un moment ce sera quasiment inutilisable.


----------



## JChris64 (3 Décembre 2020)

salut,

je viens de me rappeler un truc...avant d'avoir mon iMac (acheté l'an dernier), j'avais un pc. Je viens de retrouver mon compte microsoft.
Du coup, je peux récupérer ma clé? ( car j'en ai forcement eu une lors de l'achat de mon pc, non?)


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> je viens de me rappeler un truc...avant d'avoir mon iMac (acheté l'an dernier), j'avais un pc. Je viens de retrouver mon compte microsoft.
> Du coup, je peux récupérer ma clé? ( car j'en ai forcement eu une lors de l'achat de mon pc, non?)


Si cette licence est déjà activée sur un autre PC, non.


----------



## JChris64 (3 Décembre 2020)

ok bon je laisse tomber.
j'ai vu des clés a vendre pour pas cher... cela marche t il avec la version windows que j'ai installé via Boot Camp?
je ne devrais pas tout réinstaller? juste rentrer le code de la clé?


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> ok bon je laisse tomber.
> j'ai vu des clés a vendre pour pas cher... cela marche t il avec la version windows que j'ai installé via Boot Camp?
> je ne devrais pas tout réinstaller? juste rentrer le code de la clé?


Tu fais ce que tu veux, mais ici on ne va surtout pas parler sur ce sujet, car c'est illégal et les réponses dans ce sens seront supprimées !


----------



## JChris64 (3 Décembre 2020)

je comprends...
cela dit, je suis tombé sur cet article qui semble dire que cela n'a rien d'illégal
xxxxxxxxxx
sinon, je ne me serai pas permis de poser la question car je sais que sur les forums ,on ne parle pas de produits illégaux


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> cela dit, je suis tombé sur cet article qui semble dire que cela n'a rien d'illégal


Justement, tu ne comprends pas qu'ici il ne faut pas en parler et j'ai donc virer ton lien. On va s'en tenir à ceci avec ce lien officiel...  https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/store/b/windows?icid=MSCOM_QL_Windows ...et c'est tout.


----------



## JChris64 (3 Décembre 2020)

ok on en parle plus .


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> ok on en parle plus .


Tu peux aller partout sur internet, trouver des liens, aller dans d'autres forums, trouver des informations, trouver des bons plans, etc, mais ici la charte des forums est ce qu'elle est et qu'il s'y tenir.


----------



## croulvi (3 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour.
J'ai joué avec les clès windows, il n'y a pas si longtemps.

Si tu as une clé windows 7. tu dois sur ton mac installer windows 7. puis mettre là clé.
Ensuite tu pourras installer windows 10 et il gardera la clé de windows 7 (il ne va pas vraiment la gardé mais concidérer cela comme une mise à jour acceptable).
Mettre une clé de windows 7 sur windows 10 ne fonctionne pas.

Voili voiça


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2020)

croulvi a dit:


> En suite tu pourras installer windows 10 et il gardera la clé de windows 7 (il ne va pas vraiment la gardé mais concidérer cela comme une mise à jour acceptable).


Sauf que depuis belle lurette Microsoft ne propose plus la possibilité de faire une mise à jour gratuitement de Windows 7 vers Windows 10 ! Et il faut un vieux Mac pour installer Windows 7.


----------



## croulvi (3 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Sauf que depuis belle lurette Microsoft ne propose plus la possibilité de faire une mise à jour gratuitement de Windows 7 vers Windows 10 ! Et il faut un vieux Mac pour installer Windows 7.


Officiellement oui,
Mais en réalité si.
Je l'ai fait la semaine dernière sur 2 PC windows 7....


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2020)

croulvi a dit:


> Officiellement oui,
> Mais en réalité si.
> Je l'ai fait la semaine dernière sur 2 PC windows 7....


Bien, alors relis la réponse #15


----------



## croulvi (3 Décembre 2020)

Tu parles du fait qu'il a un mac qui ne supporte pas windows 7.
C'est vrai (officiellement).
Mais quand tu as une partition créer pour windows, après tu peux faire ce que tu veux....
Réinstaller windows from scratch sur cette partition par exemple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Décembre 2020)

croulvi a dit:


> Bonjour.
> J'ai joué avec les clès windows, il n'y a pas si longtemps.
> 
> Si tu as une clé windows 7. tu dois sur ton mac installer windows 7. puis mettre là clé.
> ...


Merci, c’est ce que j’ai dû faire avec une VM avant la fin de cette possibilité


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2020)

croulvi a dit:


> Mais quand tu as une partition créer pour windows, après tu peux faire ce que tu veux....


Non, pas du tout.


croulvi a dit:


> Réinstaller windows from scratch sur cette partition par exemple.


Ce n'est pas clair, tu peux développer.


----------



## croulvi (3 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Non, pas du tout.


je t'avoue que c'est de cette façon que j'ai installer windows 10 sur mon imac de 2009. la partition a été créer grâce à boot camp; et avec le DVD de windows 10, j'ai jouer avec cette partition pour qu'elle devienne compatible windows 10.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi, on ne pourrait pas faire dans l'autre sens.
Il est vrai que je ne l'ai pas testé. mais bon.


Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pas clair, tu peux développer.


Installation de windows 7 avec un CD d'install à qui tu vas dire de mettre windows 7 dans la partition de windows 7 en effaçant tout avant.


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2020)

croulvi a dit:


> et avec le DVD de windows 10


Je cherche à comprendre, car Microsoft ne vend pas de DVD de Windows 10. D'ailleurs avec les Mac d'avant 2012, donc possédant encore un SuperDrive fonctionnel c'était la seule possibilité d'installer Windows 7, 8 et 8,1, mais matériellement parlant  pas possible pour Windows 10 puisqu'Assistant Boot Camp ne proposait pas les pilotes/drivers de Windows 10 pour un iMac de 2009.


croulvi a dit:


> Installation de windows 7 avec un CD d'install à qui tu vas dire de mettre windows 7 dans la partition de windows 7 en effaçant tout avant.


Avec un DVD c'est bien la seule possibilité mais ce n'est pas une solution pérenne pour tous les Mac.


----------



## croulvi (3 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je cherche à comprendre, car Microsoft ne vend pas de DVD de Windows 10. D'ailleurs avec les Mac d'avant 2012, donc possédant encore un SuperDrive fonctionnel c'était la seule possibilité d'installer Windows 7, 8 et 8,1, mais matériellement parlant  pas possible pour Windows 10 puisqu'Assistant Boot Camp ne proposait pas les pilotes/drivers de Windows 10 pour un iMac de 2009.
> 
> Avec un DVD c'est bien la seule possibilité mais ce n'est pas une solution pérenne pour tous les Mac.


Désolé. je n'ai utilisé les bons mots.
moi j'utilise un DVD, mais on peut aussi mettre une install windows 10 sur un disque extern.
Créer un support d’installation pour Windows


----------



## croulvi (3 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> mais matériellement parlant  pas possible pour Windows 10 puisqu'Assistant Boot Camp ne proposait pas les pilotes/drivers de Windows 10 pour un iMac de 2009.


tu peux installer windows 10 sur un PC de 2000. Donc tu peux sur un mac avec processeur intel.
les driver donnés par bootcamp sont vieux. mais windows 10 les acceptent très bien.
Exemple: Sur mon imac 2009. voici une photo du driver pour la caméra (non reconnu par windows 10 par défaut).





Et pour cela j'ai lancé l'installation du driver de la camera avec ça:


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2020)

croulvi a dit:


> moi j'utilise un DVD, mais on peut aussi mettre une install windows 10 sur un disque extern.


Tu arrives dans les forums, mais crois-moi, passe un peu de temps dans cette section et tu vas t'apercevoir qu'installer une version de Windows selon les Mac n'est pas pour certains une vraie partie de plaisir. Sinon, une autre alternative... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ 

Ne t'arrête pas à ce que tu fais, lis la pelletée de messages dans cette section avec des Mac récents.


----------



## croulvi (3 Décembre 2020)

Tu as surement raison.
Je ne connais pas tout les Mac dernière génération.
je parle uniquement de ce que je connais.


----------

